# mail order brides



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

GermanHermit said:


> Well, over here we have the prejudice that men that can't (or don't want to) deal with self-confident/independent women get brides (mainly from Russia and Philippines).
> 
> There have been several documentaries on this matter and most of the time, the relationships never worked out on the long run.
> 
> ...


Think about the people making those documentaries. They are targetted for a German audience which is as a whole hostile to the idea of foreign brides for a number of reasons. If they were to report on the happy couples German women would probably be offended and the station's ratings would suffer. In turn their advertising would drop out, money talks.

In the same vein I don't remeber hearing anything in the media about the increasingly female slant of German Gymnasium. It's a simple fact, the media doesn't offer anti-feminist press.


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

Be Patient Gumaro...your True Love is right around the corner...and she won't cost you an arm and a leg (upfront :lol )...just your body,soul and mind. (in the long run)


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I used to fantasize about being a mail-order bride. Then someone would be stuck with me. And they'd want to be. For a while, anyway.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Gumaro quick before someone else orders maggi. LOL


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> I used to fantasize about being a mail-order bride. Then someone would be stuck with me. And they'd want to be. For a while, anyway.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


haha

Any guy with half a brain would probably be more than happy to "end up with you."


----------



## SimpleThings18 (Dec 13, 2005)

I used to think that it would be good to be mail-order bride. That way I could avoid the whole dating, courting whatever scene. Only there's a lot of abuse that happens with these women. And well, I don't normally love those romantic films but really I'd love to fall in love with someone and then get married.


----------

